# Do the new mayors look better than the old mayors?



## L u n a (May 28, 2015)

Just curious if you think the new mayors in ACNL look better than that of ACWW.
I think they do.


----------



## Mariah (May 28, 2015)

Mayors in Wild World? I guess we look better than Tortimer.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 28, 2015)

Yes definitely. The old ones were short and fat. We were so fat that we apparently couldn't take off our pants or shoes.

I look back at old City Folk screenshots and just think how ugly my mayor was.


----------



## Mariah (May 28, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Yes definitely. The old ones were short and fat. We were so fat that we apparently couldn't take off our pants or shoes.
> 
> I look back at old City Folk screenshots and just think how ugly my mayor was.


Tortimer was the mayor in City Folk. Yeah, he's pretty ugly.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Tortimer was the mayor in City Folk. Yeah, he's pretty ugly.



Oh yeah, force of habit now lol. My character was ugly then. Very ugly. I kind of miss Tortimer though.


----------



## charmi (May 28, 2015)

I like how we're not as stubby ><


----------



## Le Ham (May 29, 2015)

lol "mayors"

But yeah, our AC characters finally went on a diet and got taller. It's almost as if you get to be mayor in New Leaf because your character is older-looking and more responsible than that of the fat little horned-hat-wearing menace you were in previous Animal Crossings.


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 30, 2015)

I actually often miss my tiny City Folk character, oops. ;__;
it took me a bit to get used to the new, taller models.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 30, 2015)

It took me a bit to get used to the taller models, too.  I liked the short ones, because I thought they were cute, but I like the amount of customization we have now with the taller player characters.  I hope in the next game we can choose a weight and height, so the player characters don't all have to be the same size.


----------



## Freya (May 30, 2015)

I really like the taller models, and the increase in customization has definitely helped with cuteness.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 1, 2015)

Tortimer should have been dead by now! What is he like 490 now?


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

i remember when the tall figures of NL were first revealed and everyone was chucking a tantrum over it, then someone put it in perspective and said "if you were tall in GC/WW/CF and then they made you short in NL you'd be saying the same thing" lol i miss those days of everyone being dumb about AC


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I love the New Leaf design the best. I thought the old human characters were chubby.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

I actually prefer the taller characters. This style is so much better.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 2, 2018)

I prefer the taller characters because there's more room for more detailed clothes! The short ones do have a certain charm though.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

New leaf has more hairstyles and eye contacts. Their faces look the same tho.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

i think the tinier models are a lot cuter but i do really like the new ones too! the customization is really nice


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2018)

neoratz said:


> i think the tinier models are a lot cuter but i do really like the new ones too! the customization is really nice



I agree. I think the characters in Population Growing and Wild World are adorable. We're supposed to be children and we looked more like children then. However, I can't complain about all the great clothes in New Leaf. I'm so happy we can change our eye color now!


----------



## SirSean (Jul 21, 2018)

I like the look of the newer characters better, has more realistic looking proportions and don't look like a chubby kid as much.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 22, 2018)

YES,I don't care what anyone else says,the WW ones were short and stubby. Not saying they were bad. I liked them but the taller models are better. Plus you can customize your pants. It's more customization


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Jul 22, 2018)

YEah, I think I like the acnl characters/ mayors much better.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 22, 2018)

Definitely better, they don't look so small and stubby compared to WW.


----------



## Chipl95 (Jul 23, 2018)

I like the characters in NL more than any other installment. As a kid I wanted my female character to be able to wear pants and not be limited to a dress. (That might be because I didn't like wearing dresses much as a kid. I couldn't move or play in them without flashing my underpants to the world.)


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 17, 2018)

I think being stubby was part of the charm though. Since all the villagers used to be pretty stubby and short too. Their shirts used to look like dresses on them, just like the players did. (atleast the female player) I think it was more to do with being an art style choice rather than making the player look good. I personally liked the old player, but I also like the new one too because the new model makes a lot more room for individuality by being able to choose your villagers pants, shoes and socks. I did think the old models were cute, but i?m thankful for finally being able to wear pants and stuff. If it weren?t for the eyes, everyone would pretty much look the same.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 20, 2018)

I kinda miss the old models some times. Though I don't miss not being able to take off my hat in the GC game. Like it bothers me that whatever clothes your wearing transfers to your hat its dumb!!!!
Love the amount of customization you get but I kinda wish you could make a chubbier character in NL lmao


----------



## salty- (Aug 25, 2018)

I think the new ones opened the door for customization, back in CF you couldn't really do anything but wear a dress as a female character, I didn't mind it a whole bunch because I mostly dress my Mayor in dresses now, but being able to wear shirts now without being limited to a dress was really nice. The small ones are cute to me, and they did their job, but to me they were better for older games.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 11, 2018)

The new ones are definitely better. I guess I wouldn't like to have a stubby character again, 
with no option to customize and even worse, wear the whole time a hat like back in AC:CG.
I mean, it's not like that I hate the stubby old ones, they are sometimes actually kinda cute,
but they just wouldn't fit in a new AC game anymore, especially since we now have the New 
Leaf models.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 11, 2018)

In my opinion, i thought the ACCF's characters were cute, but you couldn't really change your pants, but you would always wear a dress and get your shoes changed by Kicks from the City. But, since ACNL came out, i just love how you can change the pants, shoes, hair, custom outfits, and many more! Im just going to say, that Animal Crossing itself had improved since it came out on the GameCube.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 11, 2018)

I like the stubbly animals from previous games but if they were scaled according to species a little better like in NL that would be the perfect mix. However the way the mayors and other humans look in NL is fine to me because it makes it easier to wear different types of clothing and have it look decent!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 11, 2018)

yeah, the old ones were way too round.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 11, 2018)

I much prefer the tall models. Even though I am short I prefer the better customisation and I think the short ones looked a bit too fat and cartoony.


----------



## JackABee (Sep 16, 2018)

Definitely the ACNL mayors.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2018)

yeah, a lot less stubby in my opinion


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2018)

tortimer is cute


----------



## daffy (Sep 26, 2018)

I think the stubby mayors have a certain charm but overall the New Leaf ones look better, and being able to customise them so much more is great.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 26, 2018)

The old ones were cute but I do like the lots of extra customization that came w new leaf characters! Makes me wonder if they're going to make as big of a design shift with the new game's characters


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2018)

It definitely took some getting used to after having played Let's Go to the City a lot. But looking back, they actually look really odd with weird proportions and they also seem extremely fat... With New Leaf the proportions are better also because the Animals got taller or shorter depending on their species with added a nice new layer of detail. Then there's also the fact that character customization got expanded which I really liked. 

Can't see them making a huge change to what we already have in the new game. I'm guessing we're getting an HD New Leaf with extra features. Similar to the situation of Wild World and Let's Go to the City.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Mariah said:


> Mayors in Wild World? I guess we look better than Tortimer.



LMAO first your post then your signature made me spit my drink out omg.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I 100% like our new characters. More customization and it makes us look a bit more of a person than a walking head. Never had a real issue with it, but once I saw the new version of us, I never went back.


----------

